# RIP Little One



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Sadly, my juvenile mourning gecko departed her mum, aunt, and little sisters; fortunately, she hung on to see her new sister arrive.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

awwww im so sorry 

r.i.p little one xxxx


----------



## GeckoLover (Dec 2, 2007)

so sorry to hear that ViRMin 

rest in peace little one


----------



## hermannslover (Jun 3, 2007)

r.i.p poor little thing


----------



## jenjen (Aug 14, 2007)

rip


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

awwwr R.I.P


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

r.i.p


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks all... sadly one of the adults has also passed away... just to be safe, I've setup a new viv and moved them all over. The thoughts are, the adult was likely to have passed away from old age... bless her  I bought her from someone else, who also took her on as an adult... love ya lady gecko :flrt:... RIP

I thought maybe it was a coincidence losing an adult an a juvie together, so, just to play safe, setup a new environment...


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

RIP, shame!


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

rip sorry to here m8.


----------

